# Princes - Saturday 17th of December - Â£55



## coolhand (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone fancy playing Princes in Kent early on the 17th of December for Â£55 including breakfast?

I have to be in Ramsgate that afternoon for a family event but thought I get a round in on the way. I then saw that in the Winter you can play an Open venue for Â£55. So I decided that it's too good an oppuntuinity to tick of my first top course to miss.

Anyone else up for it?


----------



## RichardC (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds Interesting.

I will speak to the wife and find out if we are due anywhere that weekend.


----------



## coolhand (Nov 18, 2011)

On the basis that someone will be up for this I've booked an 0836 tee time on Himalayas/Shore for up to 4 players.


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 18, 2011)

Now that's tempting me...wanted to try links in the winter to compare the two!
Will let you know...

CK


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2011)

Now I would really be up for that but I checked my calender and it says I am having a hip replaced the week before and I doubt that I will be back playing by then


I hope you really enjoy it!


Chris


----------



## welshjim22 (Nov 18, 2011)

Would really like to play there but busy with work from 13:00.


----------



## coolhand (Nov 21, 2011)

CK & RichardC - let me know but there's no rush as there is no commitment need to book tee time.

ChrisD & welshjim22 - we'll be sure to post some pictures to make you jealous although you have my sympathy on your respective plights.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd be up for this! A mate of mine would probably be up for it too if I asked him.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 21, 2011)

Confirmed, I'm ok for this.


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 22, 2011)

coolhand said:



			CK & RichardC - let me know but there's no rush as there is no commitment need to book tee time.

ChrisD & welshjim22 - we'll be sure to post some pictures to make you jealous although you have my sympathy on your respective plights.
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know at the weekend if that's ok mate?
Rob2 will probably like to come along too but as I say, will contact you over the weekend.

Tanks a mill!

CK


----------



## coolhand (Nov 22, 2011)

So far we've got:

Me, GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY, RichardC as definates.

CallawayKid, Rob2 and GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY's mate as maybe's.


I'll see if we can get a 2nd tee time immediatly after the 8:36 one so can go out as 2x3 balls to keep our options open.


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry CoolHand, I've been 'Denied'!!!
Would have loved to play there too, hope the weather holds for you all 

CK


----------



## coolhand (Nov 24, 2011)

No worries CK - another time mayber.

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY we now defiantly have a slot for your mate if he's still intrested.

I'll keep the provisional 2nd tee slot open until Monday in case any other Forumers are up for a game.


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 24, 2011)

coolhand said:



			No worries CK - another time maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Most definitely!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Dec 2, 2011)

The wife has just informed me that shehas booked santas grotto on the morning this is on. Gotta drop out mate sorry


----------



## coolhand (Dec 6, 2011)

No worries - GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY

There are now potentially 2 addtional slots available any takers?


----------



## rob2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah go on then, I am in.

Just praying its dry!

Rob


----------



## coolhand (Dec 7, 2011)

And not too windy.

Great news Rob.

One space left!!!


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 8, 2011)

I am interested if there is a space going? Would be my 1st time on a ACTUAL LINKS course.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 8, 2011)

imran_ali, you'd be more than welcome. It's my 1st time on a links course as well so will be intresting.

So we have:

Me, RichardC, Rob2 and imran_ali for 8:36 on the 17th.

I'll ring and find out what the deal is about breakfast.


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 8, 2011)

I pray the weather holds out. Will I need a HC certificate????


----------



## coolhand (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope not, as I don't have one either.

There's no mention on the website or in my correspodance with the Pro's.


----------



## masterosouffle (Dec 9, 2011)

No h/cap cert required.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation masterosouffle.


----------



## masterosouffle (Dec 9, 2011)

no probs, if you want to stick me down as a reserve should anyone drop out, i'm around that day
Cheers
James


----------



## coolhand (Dec 12, 2011)

masterosouffle - you offically 1st reserve.

RichardC, Rob2 and imran_ali can you PM me your contact details so that we can finalise arragements.


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 16, 2011)

Have fun tomorrow guys, looks like a great day for it, nice and windy!
http://uk.weather.com/weather/tomorrow-Sandwich-CT13
I'll be sulking...

CK


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 16, 2011)

I will certainly try and enjoy it. As long as the winds are not gale force then should be a good day


----------



## coolhand (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking good provided we're wraped up nice and warm.

Will be proper links golf - really looking forward to it.


----------



## rob2 (Dec 16, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			Have fun tomorrow guys, looks like a great day for it, nice and windy!
http://uk.weather.com/weather/tomorrow-Sandwich-CT13
I'll be sulking...

CK
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry mate. I will lose a ball or two on your behalf!

Rob


----------



## masterosouffle (Dec 16, 2011)

Have a good day tomorrow guys, wrap up warm it was bloody freezing down there today.
If you're in for breakfast tell the waitress to give James a shout, i'll come and say hi, I'll be 
popping in for a couple of hours in the morning
cheers
James


----------



## RichardC (Dec 16, 2011)

Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.


----------



## masterosouffle (Dec 17, 2011)

Good to meet you guys earlier, how did you get on today?


----------



## RichardC (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice to meet Coolhand (Luke) and Imran, and Rob it was a pleasure as always.

Great game on a great course and for anyone who's interested Myself and Coolhand took the money:clap:

Edited: Good to meet MasterSouffle (James) too. Brekkie was great and compliments to the chef


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 17, 2011)

RichardC said:



			Nice to meet Coolhand (Luke) and Imran, and Rob it was a pleasure as always.

Great game on a great course and for anyone who's interested Myself and Coolhand took the money:clap:

Edited: Good to meet MasterSouffle (James) too. Brekkie was great and compliments to the chef

Click to expand...

Any pics??


----------



## RichardC (Dec 17, 2011)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Any pics??
		
Click to expand...

Took a few with my phone but they are pretty crap, and don't show the course in it's glory.


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent company.............I wish I could have done the same on the front 9 lol. James gave us a few wise words prior to T off. If he did not tell us about the 2nd hole T shot I would have smashed a driver into no mans land lol. 
If anyone wants to play my home course (woolston manor, chigwell) you are more then welcome to join me anytime.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for your company (and patience) today guys, I don't get to play that much, so it was a great day and really enjoyed it.

Richard and I did win. This time (unlike at Blackmore's Imurg), I did actually contribute albeit only on the couple of holes I didn't make a hames of.

James thanks for taking the time to say hello and I now wish I'd had a vocation to be a Chef cause I want your job, although I suspect that's only because I'm looking at it with rose tinted glasses.

Finally I recommed a visit to anyone, although Himalyas is still a work in progress (it will be great when finished), Shore was great, Dunes looks as good and the club is very welcoming.


----------



## rob2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, great round with great company.

We definately got lucky with the weather and it was great to meet both new and old faces. The club was very welcoming and as Luke says, a lot of investment going in to the Himalayas course which will be great when finished.

RichardC was definately a good advert for custom fitting as he hit some great shots with his new bats 

Next time, lets visit the neighbours (Royal St Georges)

Thanks fellas,

Rob


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you lose any balls for me Rob??!!

Sounds like fun was had, really wish I'd been there.

CK


----------



## rob2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry mate.
One ball all the way round. Unusually straight off of the tee, think I only missed one fairway. :whoo:Wouldnt 

mind getting used to that. 35 points I was over the moon!

Next round will probably be a shocker to make up for it. Golf karma = Always ready to kick you in the knackers.

Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2011)

rob2 said:



			35 points I was over the moon!  Rob
		
Click to expand...

   Yeah but Princes is a bit "easy peasy" isn't it Rob?


----------



## rob2 (Dec 19, 2011)

You miserable sod.

Cant I have 5 minutes of glory


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 19, 2011)

ROB it was a blessing that god gave you big shoulders.................lol
you definately played well.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 19, 2011)

By my reconing Rob Smiffy gave you at least 20 minutes.

To be honest there was good golf played by all 3 of my playing partners, I was just happy to have got at least one gross Par on my 1st Links outing.

Once again thanks for the company.


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 20, 2011)

coolhand said:



			By my reconing Rob Smiffy gave you at least 20 minutes.

To be honest there was good golf played by all 3 of my playing partners, I was just happy to have got at least one gross Par on my 1st Links outing.

Once again thanks for the company.
		
Click to expand...

That was some putt you sank on the par 5, front 9.........I honestly though I had the hole when I was on the green for 3 lol.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2011)

coolhand said:



			By my reconing Rob Smiffy gave you at least 20 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

   Sorry. Was only joking! Princes can be a tough bugger, especially when the wind is blowing.  But for some reason I can't do smilies so hope you didn't take my comment too seriously... Well I can't do the "forums" smilies but I can do the ones below.......


----------



## rob2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Click to expand...

Ha ha. Love it!


----------

